# Best Floor Pump Recommendations...



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

My 5 year old Specialized Airtool just broke on me out of nowhere, the rubber hose seems to have torn and its not replaceable so I am in the market for a new high pressure pump. I have heard that Silca is the only brand that has a replaceable hose and they are supposedly higher quality overall, anybody have recomendations?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

A few years ago I bought a Nashbar brand floor pump, nothing fancy, just a $20 pump so I could have a second pump to keep in my truck. Honestly, it's probably the best pump I've ever owned. It's cheap, it works. I see no need to spend any more on a pump.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

I have a Park that I like a lot. I figured that since a floor pump gets weekly use, it is worth it to spend a little extra.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Take it back to your local Specialized dealer, they might actually replace it on warranty. I cannot remember what the warranty is on S-pumps, but it is worth a try.

Blackburn pumps have a very solid lifetime warranty, but they never seem to have a well-built head attachment. My last Blackburn TP-4 had its head cut off and I installed a Silca presta-only, then it eventually died when we had a flood in our house. Currently my everyday pump is a Specialized Airtool Pro, and I like it as it is very stable with a large handle, has good air output per stroke, and has a solid pump head. The only drawback to it is that the gauge reads low by ~15 PSI. Once calibrated against an accurate gauge this is not a big deal and many pumps tend to exhibit this problem.

I also have a bottom-of-the-line Blackburn TP-1 from a few years ago. It has a steel barrel, a smallish handle and an cheapo plastic lever-type head. I keep it in my car for travel to races because it is smaller than the Specialized. It does not get used too much but does the job when required. I guess that is the ultimate message, in the end it is just a pump and all it does it put air in your tires. One can spend a lot or spend a little and just because one spends a lot does not mean the experience is really much better.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

The hose may be replaceable. Most have some kind of attachment that can be undone, and the hose itself needn't be an exact match, just a pressure-capable hose of the right diameter. You can get air-compressor hoses at tool places, and hose clamps can often be used to make an improvised but air-tight attachment. If the damage is near one end you may be able to just cut off the damaged part and re-attach the rest. It will work the same, just with a little shorter hose.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

If you are going to replace then the Bontrager $50 pump a mack daddy. I am sure that all the higher end pumps are nice ....but I really like mine.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Silca Super Pista. The pump all other pumps one day aspire to be. Any other just isn't worth it IMO...I hate the newer cheesy plasticky crap companies make. Give me rubber, leather, steel, and brass any day.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*+1*



GirchyGirchy said:


> Silca Super Pista. The pump all other pumps one day aspire to be. Any other just isn't worth it IMO...I hate the newer cheesy plasticky crap companies make. Give me rubber, leather, steel, and brass any day.


Yes, and readily available replacement parts. They last and last and last.


----------



## nbrigato (Aug 7, 2007)

Topeak JoeBlow Pro or even the JoeBlow Sport. I own the Park Pro...and it is alright at best. It works. I work to blow up tires with it. The Topeak gets it done with about half the strokes. Silcas have always had a great reputation and lineage, but I still prefer the Topeak.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

You might want to look over in the "Review" section to get some feedback.

I have a new Blackburn coutesy of their lifetime warranty.

My Specialized works great.

And the Park Tool pump that got a lot of negative reviews works fine after they sent some replacement parts. I didn't buy this one. My buddy was going to toss it so I inherited it. 

Can't have too many floor pumps.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Zefal Husky*

Purchased in 1993 and still going strong. Just had to replace the hose and rubber internals once.


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

Joe Blow Pro for me. Plus a Sport in the trunk. My Silca never gets used, I gave my Park away to an unsuspecting friend, but hey, it was free to him. Only had the Topeaks for a couple or three years, though. 
Minstrie


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a $60 pump from a trek dealership. Lifetime warranty. The warranty is the best part of the price... just in case


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Replace the hose with a high-pressure hose from hardware or auto shop and use screw-driver hose clamps. You can buy in 6' lengths.
Did this to my Silca Track Pump and Blackburn Floor Pump and they work great.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

After being miserably disappointed with a Nashbar pump (it blew apart at high-pressure, nearly lost an eye), to a Blackburn (it sometimes refuses to pump air through it's Presta port - I went all-out.

So I bought a SKS Rennkompressor for $70, and a Hirame chuck - the best - for 1 cent shy of $60. Check out the Hirame:

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?...d=4576&zenid=c6bfcc837236f97cf8b8febe35e2e0fd

The SKS, at present, is their 75th anniversary model. It is powerful and comfortable - and utterly easy to use. 5 Stars.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Cheap Pump
expensive gauge


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I've had a fair few floor pumps.

Park home edition, although flimsy, it's got a good head and works well. 
Pedro's cheapie one (the bright orange one). The hose is too short and it could be more solid.
Blackburn TP5. Solid, really nice construction, but the head is rubbish. If you do schrader and then presta, you have to put your finger over the schrader hole to stop air flowing out it. After you've done a few presta's in a row, then it seems to remember that you're doing prestas.

If I was buying again tomorrow, my list would have:
Blackburn TP5 (but replace the head with presta only head from silca).
Silca high end one as above person said.
Park top of the line, as it should work like my home one, but be more solid.

Buying the cheapie ones Ive bought before, was just such a waste of money. I had two more I can't remember the brands, and they were just impossible to get them to clamp onto the valve without having to hold them on ...


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

My Silca is 25 years old. On it's second chuck and hose and it's third leather plunger. 

For MTB I use a Specialized track pump with an older Blackburn chuck.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Specialized Comp - not the best/quickest, but it works for me the 2-4 times a week I've used it the past year and the gauge is accurate (within 5 psi). I just toss it in the back of the truck with my bike when I head out for rides/events.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

minstrie said:


> Joe Blow Pro for me. Plus a Sport in the trunk. My Silca never gets used, I gave my Park away to an unsuspecting friend, but hey, it was free to him. Only had the Topeaks for a couple or three years, though.
> Minstrie


I'm a fan of the JB Pro smarthead. It's available as an upgrade kit too, and comes with the hose and a set of connectors that will allow it to retrofit nearly anything. 









https://www.rei.com/product/634037

(example only; widely available.)


----------



## jaegermeister269 (Mar 5, 2008)

just bought a Blackburn Air Tower 4, works much better than my el cheapo GT pump that I now keep in the trunk,

and FYI, Sports authority has 'em for 49.99, most other places sell 'em for 59.99


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm with Girchy.

and Kerry...

and rdolson...

*Silca*. your problems are over.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I have actually stopped using a floorpump, and use a portable air compressor.
I use a *Campbell Hausfeld Cordless Inflator*.
It cost $40 at Home Depot or eBay.
I replaced the head with a Blackburn Presta Head and it has a built in gauge and will easily inflate a tire to 160 if you wished.
Has a long lasting built-in battery/12-Volt, so you can take to races and club rides.
I top off my tires with it every morning. The gauge is very accurate.

View attachment 160434


LINK:
http://www.chpower.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/chPrd3_10051_10001_86367_-1_10651_10652_

John


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

JustTooBig said:


> I'm with Girchy.
> 
> and Kerry...
> 
> ...


Add me to the list. Mine is at least 20 years old.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have two Specialized airtools.
One is so old. The head broke went to store to buy a new pump. Told them what happend and they ordered me a new head, the new style that they use now. I need a pump so I bought the newer Specialized and I have had it for 3 years without a problem.
I now one for the car and one for home.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

Silca.




gitoutdaway said:


> My 5 year old Specialized Airtool just broke on me out of nowhere,


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Silca Super Pista. The pump all other pumps one day aspire to be. Any other just isn't worth it IMO...I hate the newer cheesy plasticky crap companies make. Give me rubber, leather, steel, and brass any day.


And a real wooden handle!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

jmlapoint said:


> I have actually stopped using a floorpump, and use a portable air compressor.
> I use a *Campbell Hausfeld Cordless Inflator*.
> It cost $40 at Home Depot or eBay.
> I replaced the head with a Blackburn Presta Head and it has a built in gauge and will easily inflate a tire to 160 if you wished.
> ...



Looks like a great idea, but airing up my tires before a ride provides my only upper-body workout. And warms me up a bit to boot.  

I own two identical Park models from a couple years ago. One was a lemon, so Park sent me a new one and didn't ask for the old one back. I repaired the crappy one and keep one in the garage and one in the car. Can't say I would recommend their units, but Park provides stellar customer service. I own a bunch of their tools, so that's probably why I bought their pump.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm going to say it... I _hate_ Silcas. Yeah, the pump body is great, and it's nice that it's all rebuildable and that parts are available at fine shops everywhere, but the heads are _crap_. In my experience, anyway - take it for what you will. Silca heads are OK if you NEVER buy tubes with threaded valve-stems, but they shred like nothing else after just a few go-rounds on threaded stems. Maybe I was doing something wrong for the whole life of the Silca pump I owned. (But I doubt it.) Silcas are still way, way better than anything Park- or Performance-brand, etc.

I bought a Pedro's Super Prestige and never looked back. It's as expensive as a Silca, and it looks the part, too. I still try really hard never to buy threaded valve-stems, but that pretty much means lightweight Michelins... Which is fine with me: the spendy ones last way longer than the Performance crap, and I patch tubes once a year or so, so I get another run out of most of them.

<img src='https://www.cbike.com/ProductImages/09accessories/Pedros_prestige_pump_super.jpg'>

A shop-head for an air-compressor is great, but I really, really can't warrant spooling up my compressor to pump up a bike tire or two - so, so wasteful.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

gitoutdaway said:


> My 5 year old Specialized Airtool just broke on me out of nowhere, the rubber hose seems to have torn and its not replaceable....


Seriously? Just cut the hose where it's torn an re-attach it.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

threaded stems do tear up the washers, i just keep a few on hand, they are cheep. michelin tubes have a smooth, unthreaded stem, which reduces this hate, of course you need to hold the head on with one hand and pump with the other (i know, i know) because this is how you keep the head from slipping off under high pressure since there is no locking clamp for the head. 
you can also remove the washer and then replace it back in the opposite direction and it will work again.
one can make one out of a piece of velcro with a coupla holes in it should the one handed requisite handed pumping strength, or inconvenience, be out of the question.




Applesauce said:


> I'm going to say it... I _hate_ Silcas. Yeah, the pump body is great, and it's nice that it's all rebuildable and that parts are available at fine shops everywhere, but the heads are _crap_. In my experience, anyway - take it for what you will. Silca heads are OK if you NEVER buy tubes with threaded valve-stems, but they shred like nothing else after just a few go-rounds on threaded stems. Maybe I was doing something wrong for the whole life of the Silca pump I owned. (But I doubt it.)


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Yater -the hose is torn right down at the base, very bottom at the metal clamp/screw-in pont, I don;t see how its fixable.... I'm pissed because I liked the pump and treated it nicely, though the gauge broke after just a year - but the thing inflated nice and quick and the head-lock was great.

For the same price as the high ends listed in this thread, has anyone had experience with the Lezyne ? Not the top-of-line alloy one but the mid range ($69) Looks like an updated Silca, replaceable parts, etc looks like good quality... same price as the SKS, Airtower, etc... anyone?


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

*Nashbar*



cyclust said:
 

> A few years ago I bought a Nashbar brand floor pump, nothing fancy, just a $20 pump so I could have a second pump to keep in my truck. Honestly, it's probably the best pump I've ever owned. It's cheap, it works. I see no need to spend any more on a pump.


+1 , and Nashbar sells a replacement hose/head, too (blue). Just don't go for their cheapest, plastic floor pump. The metal ones with air gauges work fine.

Just bought a high-end Bontrager from a LBS for a friend for his birthday (20% discount). The Trek rep was in the store at the time, and said they have a five-year, no questions warranty: Just bring the pump back to the store and they replace with a new one if there's a problem.

Still, I like my Blackburn AirTower 4, mostly because it works and because of Blackburn's bulletproof lifetime warranty. I found it on sale online (else these are pricey). I suspect the parts are pretty replaceable, too.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

*un-uh*



lalahsghost said:


> I have a $60 pump from a trek dealership. Lifetime warranty. The warranty is the best part of the price... just in case


Trek dealers sell Bontrager floor pumps. These have a five year warranty (not lifetime): http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/support/limited_warranty


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

gitoutdaway said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Yater -the hose is torn right down at the base, very bottom at the metal clamp/screw-in pont, I don;t see how its fixable...?


I have the same pump and have fixed it twice. That black "nut" is removable. Unscrew it and fish out the old piece of hose (I cut it with a box cutter). Cut the hose so that it's clean and straight across....use a little spit as lube and push it back on there. Then screw the black nut back into place. This works on both ends of the hose (at the base of pump and at the nozzle end). It's a fully serviceable pump.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Silca - Pump great, Head not so much*

I agree with previous posters who have sung the praises of Silca floor pumps. I have one that is easily 20 years old and still going strong. However, I agree with Applesauce regarding Silca pump heads. I personally solved the issue with a Blackburn head. IMHO, Silca pump + Blackburn head = The Bomb.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

Hose is available

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipSparePartsPumpsFloor&eid=384

If the link doesn't work, it's Equipment/Pumps/Spare Parts on the Specialized site, right at the top for the Pro, on the bottom for the Comp.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

*wow*

I see, maybe its IS repairable, and why didn't i check the website??... doh...

Thanks for the advice all.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

gitoutdaway said:


> I see, maybe its IS repairable, and why didn't i check the website??... doh...
> 
> Thanks for the advice all.


If it's torn at the base, you don't need a new hose. Just cut it and reuse. That hose is LONG anyway.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

yes but I will need to find a way of re-clamping the hose to fit into the piece with the 'nut' that screws into the base. will try to find a hardware or car place that can re-clamp the piece tightly enough, or else just cough up the $13 and get a new hose...


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

am also interested in a new pump. the sks rennkompressor looks awesome. any feedback on the performance of this pump? is the head as well made as the rest of the pump or should i invest in buying the hirame? $100-120 for both seems ridiculous but i do like having the best. thanks.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

gitoutdaway said:


> yes but I will need to find a way of re-clamping the hose to fit into the piece with the 'nut' that screws into the base. will try to find a hardware or car place that can re-clamp the piece tightly enough, or else just cough up the $13 and get a new hose...


It sounds like you haven't taken it apart yet. There is no clamp.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

I am referring to this part, where the hose is clamped into the screw piece that fits into the base, i would have to re-tighten/clamp the hose back to refit it into the base, no?


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

runningdud said:


> am also interested in a new pump. the sks rennkompressor looks awesome. any feedback on the performance of this pump? is the head as well made as the rest of the pump or should i invest in buying the hirame? $100-120 for both seems ridiculous but i do like having the best. thanks.


I'm the one who recently purchased the 75th anniversary model of their original pump from 1932 - but made of current production, top-notch materials. And the gauge is marvelous! It reads in bars - not psi. The chuck that comes with it is like a brass bell. Someone needs to hold it on the valve-stem while you pump the pump. The pump-handles are made of clear-coated hardwood, which are then covered in leather stained black. They are very comfortable . As they should be if you were to pump something up to the top reading of the Rennkompressor - 17 bars, or 246.56 psi. The pump itself is heavy and built to see a lot of action in the race-pits at tracks (which is why it pumps such a high volume - track bikes commonly take 200 psi or better).

Regards the Hirame, this chuck is a work of art. And a very functional one at that. By unscrewing/screwing the ring near the business-end of the chuck, it can be set for different valve-stems. I've only been able to find short-stem tubes - 36mm. And these buggers refuse to take the chuck on my Blackburn. I'd pump and pump and the chuck would hiss out one pump of the air for each two pumps of the pump. Takes forever to fill my tires. But the Hirame grabs the stubby valve and locks down on it - no leakage. Quick and powerful charges of air are delivered and the tire is rapidly inflated. 

It's pricey. But if you want professional quality equipment, this setup will fill the bill. I see the Hirame going for $80 at the rare places that stock them. Milwaukee Bicycle Co. has them at the lowest cost:

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4576

For the SKS Rennkompressor - happy search! You'll find them.

Tally Ho!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

drewmcg said:


> Trek dealers sell Bontrager floor pumps. These have a five year warranty (not lifetime): https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/support/limited_warranty


Does this include the *Wrench Force *brand too? I'm pretty sure my label says limited lifetime*** :idea:


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*Hand tools*

Use a hach saw with a fine tooth blade to slit that metal piece that is around the torn piece of hose. Be careful to not damage the part that the hose is on. Then place the hose onto your original part and use a small hose clamp from the car parts place.
If you do not have a hack saw. You can always set that whole thing into a metal can with some fuel and burn the rubber out of that swaged piece, which will fall off after the rubber is gone.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I love my Blackburn pumps but... I think I would consider one of these now: http://www.rei.com/product/786546 I have used their hand pump and love it! The reviews I have read of the hand pump all agree with me as well. It's one nice looking floor pump for sure.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a park and love it. Its the model ??-2 sumthin. For what it is worth the gauge took a dump, I contacted Park and mentioned the gauge and the hose were looking worn. Within three days a new gauge and hose assembly showed up in the mail. No charge. I'll buy another if I ever need to.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Silca's Rule*

I have had my Silca for over 20 years and she hasn't let me down (ever). It's very versatile. They have several styles of chucks so I can use it to pump up my disc wheel.


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

Puchnuts said:


> I'm the one who recently purchased the 75th anniversary model of their original pump from 1932 - but made of current production, top-notch materials. And the gauge is marvelous! It reads in bars - not psi. The chuck that comes with it is like a brass bell. Someone needs to hold it on the valve-stem while you pump the pump. The pump-handles are made of clear-coated hardwood, which are then covered in leather stained black. They are very comfortable . As they should be if you were to pump something up to the top reading of the Rennkompressor - 17 bars, or 246.56 psi. The pump itself is heavy and built to see a lot of action in the race-pits at tracks (which is why it pumps such a high volume - track bikes commonly take 200 psi or better).
> 
> Regards the Hirame, this chuck is a work of art. And a very functional one at that. By unscrewing/screwing the ring near the business-end of the chuck, it can be set for different valve-stems. I've only been able to find short-stem tubes - 36mm. And these buggers refuse to take the chuck on my Blackburn. I'd pump and pump and the chuck would hiss out one pump of the air for each two pumps of the pump. Takes forever to fill my tires. But the Hirame grabs the stubby valve and locks down on it - no leakage. Quick and powerful charges of air are delivered and the tire is rapidly inflated.
> 
> ...


 thanks. I just ordered the rennkompressor (not the 75th ann.model with the straight chuck.) The one i ordered is green and has their eva or fsa universal head. also had lbs as well as bar pressure reading. leather handles too. ridethis.com has 'em for less that $60 with priority mail, the best price i've found. bought many things from milwaukee too. looking forward to getting it. if the head provided sucks, i'll be buying the hirame. thanks again


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

lalahsghost said:


> Does this include the *Wrench Force *brand too? I'm pretty sure my label says limited lifetime*** :idea:


Not sure, but it's my impression that Wrench Force was a prior private-label line of tools/accessories for Trek, which they have discontinued in favor of the "Bontrager" brand.

That said, they'd have to honor that warranty under its terms unless they incorporated that subsidiary separately and it went out of business . . .

So to answer your question: No, it (evidently) does not apply to Wrench Force products.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

runningdud said:


> thanks. I just ordered the rennkompressor (not the 75th ann.model with the straight chuck.) The one i ordered is green and has their eva or fsa universal head. also had lbs as well as bar pressure reading. leather handles too. ridethis.com has 'em for less that $60 with priority mail, the best price i've found. bought many things from milwaukee too. looking forward to getting it. if the head provided sucks, i'll be buying the hirame. thanks again


Congratulations! Welcome to the cult of the esoteric tools. That critter is bound to turn some heads - and pump-up some tires very quickly. It moves a considerable amount of air!

Do consider writing a review once you've put her through her paces.


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

Dead god, that hirame is beautiful. I am ordering that today...


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

It works as well as it looks, too. Enjoy!


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

drewmcg said:


> Not sure, but it's my impression that Wrench Force was a prior private-label line of tools/accessories for Trek, which they have discontinued in favor of the "Bontrager" brand.
> 
> That said, they'd have to honor that warranty under its terms unless they incorporated that subsidiary separately and it went out of business . . .
> 
> So to answer your question: No, it (evidently) does not apply to Wrench Force products.


I'm so out of touch: I was just about to recommend a Wrench Force, the best pump I've ever owned. It was beautiful, but it would've cost more than it was worth to ship it to Europe when I moved. If anyone finds a used one it's worth it.

I have the standard Euro-Zefal high-pressure pump now and it's OK. I didn't love it so I bought a Joe Blow Max to replace it, but it was junk so I gave it to my inlaws. Now I think more highly of the Zefal and keep my eyes open for something more solid on the Euro market.


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

bought the orange sks renkompressor then the hirame chuck.
the sks is a serious pump with the eva head that works well. heavy, solid the last pump I'm sure i'll have to buy.

the hirame chuck took a bit to adjust. the front screws in and out to grip the valve stem. when adjusted, it grips solidly and with an easy positive locking motion. 

no air loss on either products when disengaging from the stem. 

both are superior products and highly recommended


----------



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

gitoutdaway said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Yater -the hose is torn right down at the base, very bottom at the metal clamp/screw-in pont


I know this is an old thread, but I had the same problem, Specialized does not stock the part, and I came up with a $7 fix.

Here you go:

Go to your local home improvement, plumbing, or propane supplier, and purchase the following:
-Brass Hose Barb Adaptor 1/8" ID (inside diameter) x 1/4" MIP (male iron pipe) 
-Compression Adaptor 1/4" OD x 1/4" FIP (female iron pipe)
Above products available at Lowes: 







-1/4" hose clamp
-gas fitting thread tape

1) Tape all of the exposed threads on the two adaptors you purchased

2) Pull the cone shaped hose reinforcement a couple inches up from the base, unless you hose is torn above the cone, in which case just make a clean, perpendicular cut at or just above the tear.

3) Unthread the hose from the pump with a wrench

4) Unless you already cut the hose in step two, now cut the hose about an inch about the fitting at the base, which looks like this, except with the stub of the hose still sticking out of the crimped side:







and throw away the old fitting

5) Place the hose clamp on the hose

6)Insert the barb into the cut end of the hose

7) Tighten the hose clamp over where the barb is inserted

8) Thread the barb into the compression adaptor

9) Thread the compression adaptor into the pump base.
It will look like this (you can just see the yellow gas tape on the exposed threads between the two adaptors):








And it works!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Well seeing as its been brought back to life 4.5yrs later, i'm a massive fan of my Joe Blow Mountain but its not much use to roadies as it only good to 70psi.... as the highest volume pump available they are really good at setting tyres tubeless.

Probably cant go past Lezyne floor pumps, they are as smooth as silk and a work of art.


----------

